# uhhh..whats this?



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 4, 2006)

went bottle hunting down at the creek today...didnt find any bottles (except a broken alka-seltzer) but i did find this..its about 2 1/2 inches tall..any ideas?


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2006)

Thingamabobber?[]


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

I am pretty sure it is a *whatchamacallit*!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe a regulator like on your water line I have never seen any like this but some thats similar
 Does the hole in the middle have threads??


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 5, 2006)

nope....just a plain hole...


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like a piece of a light fixture.  Are the tabs on the bottom part brass or copper?  Hole in side could have been for pullchain.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh man, I ain't even gonna guess. Looks like a nice one though!!!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 5, 2006)

huh maybe not a regular than hard to tell


----------



## nipsy (Jul 25, 2006)

could it be a well pump


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 25, 2006)

This may not be what it was but it's what it could be now.  It's the same idea as below but had an actual lamp base.
 It's now a lamp fixture for a bottle. The bottom pushes into the mouth and the wire goes through the hole and out the thread. It looks like standard 3/8 lamp thread and any switch should fit. 

 Don't mind my artwork, OK


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Jul 26, 2006)

Try This !!!


----------

